# bipolar bf who chronically masturbates



## MedTechAsh84 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been dating my bf for four months but we have been hanging out for 6 months. We both love each other and I have never had such an amazing emotional connection like I have with him but we are having a bit of a sexual incompatibility issue and Idk what to do. Ok he is bipolar and has an extremely high drive and I have a low drive. We both knew this going into the relationship but decided wh would hit that road when we got there. Well about 3 months in we bought the book " When your sex drives don't match" and we worked all the exercises and had sex and things were great. Well my problem I have been having is we will have sex and he will get off and often we will have sex again and again and again. Ok so five mins after this he has to jack off in front of me and then we might make out and then he will have to jack off in front of me again or go to the bathroom and do it. It's like it takes me forever to get him off and then five mins later he is getting him self off and it takes him no time. I mean I have even been with him where he jacked off up to seven times in a two hour period or less. He says he does this so he will not pressure me for sex but It makes me feel like I will never be able to keep up with him and fully satisfy him. I have been with several guys that have a high drive and if I do not want to mess around with them they would just deal with it. I love him but he doesn't think he has a problem and maybe he doesn't but I feel it is disrespectful for him to have to jack off sooo much and especially in front of me and right after I've gotten him off or had sex with him too for that matter. I hate to lose what we have but Idk if I can handle being with him doing this for the long haul. What should I do?

Btw he is 24 and I am 27.:scratchhead:


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wondering is he on any medication for his bipolar? Has he always done this? 

I'm wondering if he is on meds if that is a side effect although I would think if he was on meds, it might have the opposite effect? Then again one may have nothing to do with the other, but it was just something that crossed my mind.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Meth heads do that a lot too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally, I would walk away from this relationship.


----------



## 40cal (Sep 2, 2011)

I was on the flip side of this situation recently, except I would beat off then I wouldn't show my wife any attention. So we tried an experiment where I wouldn't masturbate at all. I would only rely on her for sexual pleasure. It was weird for the first week but after that our sex life went nuts we were doing crazy stuff, like the crazy fun stuff you do when u first meet someone. if you don't want to leave him maybe you should try the same thing. this way you both make the effort, hes making the effort by masturbating less and you make the effort by having more sex.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I doubt he has a high sex drive, because he shows signs of chronic masturbation. They arent the same thing.

Id assume its caused by his bipolar disorder or maybe some emotional issues. Bring it up with a proffesional and see what input they can provide. Be ready for the fight though, if he's bipolar and doesnt think he has a problerm.


----------

